# Destin/Fort Walton Gigging?



## peter215 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey guys, I just got back from trying to gig around the coast guard station, and only have 1 medium flounder to show for it. I am new to gigging but I really want to get into it more!

If anyone could maybe give me some tips, areas, and what to look for. 

I have heard that it is good "east pass" area, but do you mean outside the jetties or inside?

Help


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Pass is good in the fall. This time of year, try upper bay/bayous and sound areas. Good luck.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Pass is good in the fall. This time of year, try upper bay/bayous and sound areas. Good luck.


Ditto:yes:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Pass is good in the fall. This time of year, try upper bay/bayous and sound areas. Good luck.


Ding ding. If BPS will ever get my trolling motor fixed,they have had it over a month now, I will be back at'em. 
When I first started floundering I was told "time on the water" And that has rang true. Most times its just dumb luck,and being in the right spot at the right time. I will say this, look for deep water close to shore.


----------



## peter215 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks guys for telling me! I plan on heading out soon


----------

